# 2.7T bore dimensions and wear limits



## RegulatorFix (Mar 12, 2013)

What are the wear limits for the 2.7T cylinder bore? 
Stock pistons, pump gas and E85, 30 psi boost, daily driver.
What are recommended piston ring gaps?


----------

